# Transalp-Variante Teil 1: Vorderes Umbaltörl (2926m)



## Thorsten19 (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen!
Letztes Jahr bin ich eine klasse Tagesetappe von Matrei (Osttirol, 1000m) ins südtiroler Ahrntal gefahren- für mich eine echte Herausforderung!   
Darüber hinaus liegen am Weg zwei richtig urige Alpenvereinshütten, davon die Lenkjöchlhütte im hochalpinen Gelände. Die Tour ist eine harte O-W-Alternative zum Klammljoch. Auch der 3 Pässe-Trip Felber Tauern/ Umbaltörl/ Krimmler Tauern könnte ein echter Klassiker werden...!  
Zur Route: von Matrei über die wenig befahrene Talstrasse über Prägraten bis zum Asphaltende bei Ströden (1403m), weiter auf gutem Forstweg entlang der Umbalfälle bis Ende (Brücke, ca. 1900m) und auf nettem, durchgehend fahrbarem Trial zur freundlichen Clarahütte (2038m, DAV). Hier letzte Stärkungsmöglichkeit und in der Regel viele Wanderer. Man rechnet zu Fuss für die Route zur Lenkjöchlhütte (AV-Weg 911) rund 6 Stunden . Jetzt geht's teils fahrend und schiebend empor zur Notunterkunft der Kleinen Philipp Reuter Hütte (2692m, ist nahezu immer jemand oben, weil guter Bergsteigerausgangspunkt für die imposante Rötspitze! Leider findet kaum jemand den richtigen Einstieg   Wasser!  ), das Vord. Umbaltörl ist von der "Hüttenterasse" schon sichtbar. Jetzt noch rund 1 Stunde hinauf durch Blockfelder und Schneefelder, zuletzt am besten wuchtend oder schultern, in die Scharte (2926m), wird jetzt wirklich anstrengend. Der Ausblick auf Dreiherrenspitze, das riesige Umbalkees sowie den Rötspitz-Nordostgrat sind überwältigend! 
Auf den ersten Blick ist die Steigbeschaffenheit auf südtiroler Seite deutlich besser, doch nach kniffliger Umgehung einer Felsnase kommt die eigentliche Schlüsselstelle der Tour: eine 10m lange, glatte, ca. 50 Grad steile Felsplatte ist auf in den Fels gemeisselten Eisenstiften nahezu horizontal zu queren (Rad am langen Arm!), vielleicht 15 Stifte. Augen zu und durch!  
Danach geht's auf erstaunlich freundlichem Trial auf dem Moränenrücken weiter steil bergab, etwas für Profis! Anschl. bleibt nur noch die vergleichsweise harmlose Entscheidung offen, das erste südtiroler Rotweinviertel (oder mehr!) auf der Lenkjöchlhütte zu nehmen (die ist schön längst sichtbar und m.E. eines der letzten richtig urigen Berghütten der Ostalpen mit grandioser Kulisse, prima Küche und noch besserer Wein! Italienischer Alpenverein, CAI, Übernachtungserlebnis!), was eine Querung des harmlosen Virglkees (i.d.R. leicht abfallendes Schneefeld, bei Blankeis Umgehung mit 150 Hm Verlust notwendig!) erfordern würde. Oder aber man steigt direkt ins Windtal ab, steuert möglichst schnell auf den durchgängig fahrbaren Weg Nr. 12 zu und geniesst die geniale Talabfahrt nach Heiliggeist (1621m) und weiter nach Kasern (1566m)...! Der Folgetag könnte weiter in die Dolomiten führen, zurück über Ochsenlenke und Klammljoch nach Osttirol, über Krimmler Tauern oder Birnlücke in den Pinzgau- oder für ganz heisse Routenfahrer: über's Hundskehljoch ins Zillertal...!
Wie die Route in umgekehrter Richtung ist? Who knows! Ich bin auf Eure Erfahrungsberichte gespannt! Die Hüttenwirte konnten sich jedenfalls beide nicht daran erinnern, dass bis dato überhaupt ein Irrer mit der MTB herübergekommen ist...  !
Viel Spass!
Thorsten

===============================================
Ziegler Consulting wünscht Ihnen einen schönen Tag und viel Erfolg bei Ihren Aufgaben!

www.thorsten-ziegler.de


----------



## Carsten (21. Juni 2004)

Hört sich sehr interessant an. Bin gespannt auf den Teil 2...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (1. September 2008)

Wir sind gestern auf unserer Großvenediger-Umrundung über das Umbaltörl. Die Herausforderung mit den erwarteten Eisenstiften gibt es nun gar nicht mehr, denn sie dienen nun als Stütze für Holzbohlen, was die Sache natürlich total vereinfacht.

Ansonsten kann ich auch nur zustimmen! Alleine die Anfahrt zur Clarahütte an den Umbalfällen vorbei lohnt sich bereits und der weitere Aufstieg zum Übergang wird bereits durch die Aussicht entlohnt. 
Das Abfahrts-Highlight ist natürlich der Moränen-Kamm, der ein paar wirklich knifflige Stellen aufweist!


----------



## Thorsten19 (17. September 2008)

Super Fotos...! Glückwunsch!


----------



## mumelter (13. Juli 2011)

Hallo Dave... ich bin ein Fan von Bike und Hike Touren und beabsichtige die Dreiherrenspitze zu besteigen. Kannst du mir Auskunft geben wie fahrbar (abwärts) der Weg von der Lenkjöchlhütte bis Kasern oder Pretau ist, vielleicht hast noch ein paar Fotos zur Hand? (Technisch ist vieles möglich, aber zu ausgesetzt sollte es nicht sein)

Danke Markus


----------



## dave (14. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist der Weg größtenteils flott und flüssig fahrbar. 
Bis zum Rötkreuz wird es glaube ich nicht 'schwieriger' als auf dem ersten Foto. Es ist sonst recht flach, wie man auf dem zweiten Bild das Windtal hinunter sieht. Das dritte Motiv zeigt schließlich den etwas steileren Abschnitt nach dem Rötkreuz. 

Dann wünsche ich Dir noch viel Spaß bei der Besteigung!


----------



## mumelter (14. Juli 2011)

Danke Dave... Besonders der letzte Wegteil vor Pretau war wichtig für mich auch im Bezug auf dem Aufstieg (tragen oder schieben). Sollte die Besteigung glücken melde ich mich mit ein paar Fotos  

PS unsere letzte Bike and Climb Aktion

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.148873005139468.28167.100000503096039&l=47668229a1


----------



## dave (14. Juli 2011)

mumelter schrieb:


> Danke Dave... Besonders der letzte Wegteil vor Pretau war wichtig für mich auch im Bezug auf dem Aufstieg (tragen oder schieben).



Ah, für den Aufstieg würde ich das Windtal bevorzugen. Entgegen der gestrichelten Linie auf der Kompasskarte sah das nämlich eher nach einem breiten Wirtschaftsweg aus. 
Müsstest Du aber leicht mit GoogleEarth nachprüfen können.



mumelter schrieb:


> Sollte die Besteigung glücken melde ich mich mit ein paar Fotos



Sehr gerne!



mumelter schrieb:


> PS unsere letzte Bike and Climb Aktion



Ja, war vielleicht tatsächlich ein klein wenig zu steil zum Biken ...


----------



## AngryApe (7. August 2012)

Hey, wir planen grad unseren diesjährigen Alpencross, der im ersten Teil von Berchtesgaden ins Hochpustertal führen soll (Sexten). Jetzt stellt sich zuallererst mal die Frage ob wir den Alpenhauptkamm über die Krimmler- oder über die Felbertauern überqueren sollen. Die Krimmlertauern wären imho interessanter und man könnte sich den Schlenker über Linz sparen, wenn es eine schlüssige Weiterführung Richtung Süden gäbe (also nicht durchs Ahrntal). 

Nun gabs die Überlegung zuerst über das Umbaltörl und dann durch das Dabertal nach St. Jakob ins Defreggental zu fahren, dann weiter über den Stallersattel/Hexenscharte Richtung Gsies. 

Macht das in Nord-Süd-Richtung Überhaupt Sinn? Vorallem zum Umbaltörl hab ich bislang nur Berichte von Leuten gelesen, die in die anderen Richtung gefahren sind


----------



## dede (7. August 2012)

Wenn du solche Extreme ins Kalkül ziehst kannst du auch den Felbertauern nehmen und danach statt bis Lienz runter Ri Stallersattel und Gsies. Dann die Pfoischarte oder etwas weniger spektakulär aber auch weniger "Wandern" das Gsieser Thörl


----------



## Thorsten19 (11. Januar 2013)

Hallo AngryApe,

vom hintersten Ahrntal weiter in Richtung Süden ist die Ochsenlenke absolut empfehlenswert, und dann weiter über's Klammljoch und das Gsieser Törl.

Das Umbaltörl in umgekehrter Richtung ist hier sehr gut beschrieben (und auch einige gute Fotos):
http://www.bayerische-mountainbiker.de/venedigerrunde-west.html
Besser als durch's Röttal ist die Auffahrt (und Abfahrt) durch das Windtal. Wenn Du direkt aus dem Windtal (weglos) zum Weg Lenkjöchlhütte- Vord./ Hint. Umbaltörl querst, sparst Du Dir die Querung des Schneefelds (siehe auch Fotos http://www.bayerische-mountainbiker.de/bilder-zur-tour-3.html, JPEG 11-17).

Wenn Du vom Virgental (Hinterbichl) weiter nach Süden ziehst, empfehle ich die Route über die Neue Reichenberger Hütte, bergab bis St. Jakob alles gut fahrbar und dann weiter über's Gsieser Törl.
Viel Spaß,
Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thorsten19 (11. Januar 2013)

mumelter schrieb:


> Danke Dave... Besonders der letzte Wegteil vor Pretau war wichtig für mich auch im Bezug auf dem Aufstieg (tragen oder schieben). Sollte die Besteigung glücken melde ich mich mit ein paar Fotos
> 
> PS unsere letzte Bike and Climb Aktion
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.148873005139468.28167.100000503096039&l=47668229a1




Hi,
hast Du es auf die Dreiherrenspitze geschafft mit Hike & Bike?


----------



## mumelter (22. Januar 2013)

Hallo Thorsten... letztes Jahr ist es sich leider nicht mehr ausgegangen... aber neues Jahr, neue Chance... bist auch BBST, möchtest du auch mitkommen??

Greets Markus


----------



## paulv (10. August 2015)

Gibt es neue Erfahrungsberichte vom Umbaltörl? 

die Links oben gibt es leider nicht mehr...


----------



## Prwolf35 (10. August 2015)

paulv schrieb:


> Gibt es neue Erfahrungsberichte vom Umbaltörl?
> 
> die Links oben gibt es leider nicht mehr...



was willst wissen? Steht ja eigentlich alles schon drin!


----------



## paulv (10. August 2015)

mich würde interessieren wie lange man ungefähr schieben/tragen muss (raus/runter). Ich plane in Huben zu starten, übers Umbaltörl ins Ahrntal zu fahren und dann über die Ochsenlenke und Klammjoch zurück.


----------



## Prwolf35 (10. August 2015)

paulv schrieb:


> mich würde interessieren wie lange man ungefähr schieben/tragen muss (raus/runter). Ich plane in Huben zu starten, übers Umbaltörl ins Ahrntal zu fahren und dann über die Ochsenlenke und Klammjoch zurück.


Ich war letzte Woche dort und habe in der Clarahütte übernachtet. Nächster Tag dann auf das Vordere Umbaltörl aufgestiegen....schieben und tragen. Hab da ca. 2.30 h gebraucht. Sind knappe 900 hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prwolf35 (10. August 2015)

Noch 3 Bilder.....schöne Landschaft dort


----------



## paulv (11. August 2015)

Danke für die Infos  Und sehr coole Bilder!


----------

